# Robin Williams Passes Away



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Actor Robin Williams has passed away from a suspected suicide.

He was in rehab recovery and suffered from deep depression.

It is sadly ironic, that someone who brought so much laughter and happiness to the world.........battled his own personal demons.

May he rest in peace.........


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Wow that is terrible and sad news. This is also the first I heard that he suffered from depression.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

In retrospect it may not have been so unusual for someone who appeared to be so manic to also have a down side.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Truly one of the funniest human beings in history. That is no small accomplishment.

Just watched his bit on the sport of golf - pure genius. 

This makes me sad.


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

'' Oh captain, my captain '' ....RIP Robin Williams...


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

hmmm ... asphyxia ?
not a common way to suicide

i hope he didn't pull a david carradine
not a great way to be remembered on the way out

too bad as he was a supremely talented guy
i loved jakob the liar, what dreams may come and insomnia among many other films


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Very hard to believe for such a talented funny actor ... RIP Mr. R. Williams.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

tragic and very sad.
I recall his early days in "Mork and Mindy" - he was exceptionally talented. Talented performers artists like Mr Williams fall victim to mental health torments. Jim Carey, a well known Canadian performer born in Sutton Ontario of all places, also has bouts with this condition I have read.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Comic genius. Very tragic. Just read the news as well.


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Tragic news about Robin............a bright light!

A neighbour down the way, age 69 is under heavy medication for depression/anxiety and this just surfaced in the past year. He has gone from a hard working get things done type of guy to a timid, sorry state fellow. Very hard to see as I have known him from the 70's

Mental illness is very difficult to treat and affects all around.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

One of my favorite actors and comedians. He will be missed. RIP Robin.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

+1 ^ 
I remember him first in 'MORK and MINDY' TV series, and 'GOOD MORNING VIETNAM!" and "Mrs Doubtfire" ..both great movies from his comedy side 

and from..his serious acting side..."Dead Poet's Society", "Good Will Hunting", "Death to Smoochy" , "Moscow on the Hudson" 

and his voice as the Genie (in the bottle) in Disney's animated movie.."Aladdin" . 

He was a gift to us in the comedic sense, and we will miss him.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

^ You forgot Jumanji.  

'The Birdcage' was recently on tv. 

RIP Robin. Very sad that he was not able to find the help he needed, and same goes for all those who suffer from mental illness that end up taking their lives.

I think that substance abuse plays a big role, whether it comes before or after the illness.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Very sad indeed. Even more sad are the circumstances of his passing.

Although there are scores of memorable performances and movies, one scene will always be etched in my mind.
In Mrs. Doubtfire, his ex-wife's new suitor, played by Pierce Brosnan with a heavy Brit accent tells him (her):

_What part of England are you from?_

Mrs. Doubtfire - _Here and there, dear. All over, really_

_You accent's a little kind of... muddled_

Mrs. Doubtfire - _So is your tan_


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Another Robin Williams movie that often fails a mention is _Patch Adams_.
A great performance, Oscar-worthy IMHO.
It is inexplicable to me that a pretentious movie like _Titanic_ swept the Oscars that year...


----------



## PrairieGal (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh, I loved Patch Adams, as well as Good Morning Vietnam, Mrs. Doubtfire and so much of his other work. Even his TV interviews were often hilarious. Just a naturally funny and supremely witty guy. So, so sad that beneath it all he was tormented by mental illness and addictions. RIP Robin Williams. You will be missed.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> ^ You forgot Jumanji.
> 
> 'The Birdcage' was recently on tv.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

carverman said:


> 'The Birdcage' was recently on tv.


Thought the original _La Cage aux Folles_ was far superior.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

HaroldCrump said:


> Another Robin Williams movie that often fails a mention is _Patch Adams_.
> A great performance, Oscar-worthy IMHO.
> It is inexplicable to me that a pretentious movie like _Titanic_ swept the Oscars that year...


Yes, I thought his role as the famous doctor, based on the life story of Dr. Hunter "Patch" Adams,
was an excellent movie..worthy of an Oscar.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Isn't it disgusting how some so-called celebs are making a farce out of this tragedy.
Making flippant, inane, moronic comments on social media like Twitter and Instagram.

There have been several in the last 24 hrs. including the raving moron Rush Limbaugh this morning implying that somehow Robin Williams deserved to die in this fashion because of his left-leaning views.
Rush, himself a habitual substance abuser who's been in & out of rehab several times, should examine himself in the mirror first.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

There'll always be those dim-twits and insensitive-or nasty-insta-whataymacallits? Delete delete delete ...


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

carverman said:


> It is known that he did have a history of alcohol and substance abuse, but in this case.. *it appears to be more "suicide" related.*....


I know, but what I meant [generally speaking], is that the substance abuse often takes place to numb the pain, but it seems to have the opposite effect in the long term [once addiction has taken place].

In his own words, here Robin explains himself:
http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/story?id=2515796


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

HaroldCrump said:


> Isn't it disgusting how some so-called celebs are making a farce out of this tragedy.
> Making flippant, inane, moronic comments on social media like Twitter and Instagram.
> 
> There have been several in the last 24 hrs. including the raving moron Rush Limbaugh this morning implying that somehow Robin Williams deserved to die in this fashion because of his left-leaning views.
> Rush, himself a habitual substance abuser who's been in & out of rehab several times, should examine himself in the mirror first.


Yes, there are LOTS OF MEDIA LOWLIFES out there!


----------

